# inspiron 700m cmos password



## unojbh (Feb 16, 2008)

how do i CLEAR THE CMOS ON A DELL INSPIRON 700M. I cant get past the cmos password.


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

unojbh said:


> how do i CLEAR THE CMOS ON A DELL INSPIRON 700M. I cant get past the cmos password.


I'm not familiar with that model..... what is it? Desktop or laptop?

In general, removing the CMOS battery for about 20 minutes will wipe out any saved information, including a password and will revert everything back to factory default when you re-install the battery.
You may have to reset the system clock and boot drive order, but everything else should work ok.

Good Luck,
The Shadow


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic18780-5.html


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

We had a Del similar to this one at work that someone (previous employee) had set the password in the bios. We try as we might we could not clear it. 
What we finally did was replace the mother board from a pile of spares we had.


----------

